# Anfänger: Website Template mit PSD-Files zum Anpassen



## barbiturator (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Freunde der guten Unterhaltung,

ich möchte mir gerne eine Website gestalten und habe mir dafür ein Template heruntergeladen, welches man auch anpassen kann.

im Ordner "Source" sind PSD Files mit denen das wunderbar t, mein Problem ist aber:

ich weiss nicht wie ich die nach der Änderung ordentlich abspeichern oder in den Ordner images exportieren kann

Die Größe stimmt nicht mit den Originalbildern überein, um das zu verdeutlichen habe ich das ganze mal hochgeladen.

hier der Link der Seite: http://bildblog.ch/html/
und hier die PSD Datei als zip verpackt: http://bildblog.ch/html/images/beispiel.zip

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, aber bitte: "Ich bin Anfänger" lasst das Fachchinesisch 

THX


----------



## Remme (2. Januar 2008)

Also im Grunde sind die slices ja gesetzt, sofern du sie nicht verändert hast.

"Slicewerkzeug Shortcut: K"

Dafür brauchst du eigentlich auf Datei - Für Web speichern gehen und dann speichern und schon müsstest du die exakten Größen der Bilder haben.

lg

Nachtrag: Im Notfall setz die slices neu und pack es in ne neue HTML/php whatever datei.


----------



## PapaSchlumpf92 (3. Januar 2008)

Hi...
Verstehe dein Problem leider nicht so ganz, du hast dir ein Template mit veränderbaren psd-Dateien runtergeladen aber diese haben eine andere Größe als die Originalbilder des Templates? Das ist sehr komisch  normaler Weise musst du einfach "speichern unter" machen und dann jpeg auswählen...
MfG PapaSchlumpf92


----------

